# Do all people look douchey in sunglasses ?



## jcfynx (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never worn sunglasses but I've seen other people who have, and from what I've seen pretty much the sort of person who wears sunglasses is going to be the same sort of person who looks like a ginormass doucheaholic. There are only two kinds of sunglasses, the sort that say "I'm not a big deal" and the ones that say "look at ME, I'm a DOUCHE!" This is especially true now that sunglasses are large enough to replace an entire person's face with the greatest possible coverage of douchousity possible by today's science.

Discuss.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2009)

Bigger sunglasses = Bigger douche

Fact


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Bigger sunglasses = Bigger douche
> 
> Fact



I believe you are referring to the sunglasses-to-head-size ratio corollary to Jewton's law of douchiness. Clearly you are a well-educated individual of high standing in this country.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 5, 2009)

I wear wraparound sunglasses as I do a lot of offroad mountain biking. The wraps offer the most protection for my eyes as I am blind in one eye. Yes I do wear wraps while driving as well because I having two different pair of sunglasses for two different activities


----------



## Corto (Jul 5, 2009)

I wear sunglasses because the feeling of my eyeballs burning is not particularly pleasant to me.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> I wear sunglasses because the feeling of my eyeballs burning is not particularly pleasant to me.



That to, not to mention they keep you from looking like an IDIOT because your are squinting one eye shut because the sun is too bright


----------



## Torrent (Jul 5, 2009)

People who wear those sunglasses that look like they're made of venetian blinds are ridiculous; I can't believe that stupid look took off.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 5, 2009)

Not enough options, and you should have made this a single choice poll. Adding "Some are, some aren't" as some truely look douchy with sunglasses on.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 5, 2009)

Torrent said:


> People who wear those sunglasses that look like they're made of venetian blinds are ridiculous; I can't believe that stupid look took off.



That, I am going to have to agree with you on


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not enough options, and you should have made this a single choice poll. Adding "Some are, some aren't" as some truely look douchy with sunglasses on.



What you are telling me to do is to lie. ):


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

I picked the second option just because I do love kicking puppies :V

Also I wear huge aviators WHAT NOW BITCH


----------



## Shindo (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=207&pictureid=11669

/thread


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

<3 Shindo


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 5, 2009)

My glasses have transition lenses, what does that make me?


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

No, but I sure love puppy-kicking?


----------



## Bacu (Jul 5, 2009)

Shindo said:


> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=207&pictureid=11669
> 
> /thread


*DAT* _sungl_*ASS*_es_


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Snack (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, but with the exception of really old people. They're allowed to have ginormous sunglasses.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 5, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Yeah, but with the exception of really old people. They're allowed to have ginormous sunglasses.



TEH WINNAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 5, 2009)

i wear small aviators, that only cover my eyes and the large circles under my eyes from not sleeping, i has excuse.


----------



## Doz (Jul 5, 2009)

I submit for review:

Kurt Russell

Rowdy Roddy Piper

That is all.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Slash manages to wear giant sunglasses without looking that much like a douche, but he's an exception. After all: he's a product of the 70s/80s.

Most people nowadays with aviators and those ridiculous windowblind shades look like they should be sitting in the middle of a public park, strumming a guitar, sipping on a Starbucks coffee, and talking about how they're good people because they use macs and drive hybrids. Douchebaggery at its finest.

How someone utilizes their sunglasses can also affect the level of 'doucheness.' For instance, if someone lowers (i.e. doesn't completely remove) their shades just long enough to give you any sort of look, you can rest assured that he/she is a giant douchebag.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2009)

Not all people who wear sunglasses are douches though I wish I could wear a pair but my crappy vision prevents it. Damn my poorness to afford transitions.


----------



## Azure (Jul 5, 2009)

I wear sunglasses to blend in with the douche population, so I can locate their leader and take him out.  That, and they make me look really cool.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope.  I know someone who is cute in them.  >.-.>  Also puppy-kicking is fun.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I especially like when some dumbass comes in all stuck-up wearing aviators. And then wear them indoors like they're a fashion accessory.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 6, 2009)

Some people can pull it off and often do if they are the type to wear dicky sunglasses.

I sure love kicking puppies.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jul 6, 2009)

.


----------



## DerWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Not all sunglasses do, but a lot of the gigantic "fashionable" ones do, as well as those "venetian blinds" ones.  Those are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

I enjoy puppy kicking as well as sunglasses


----------



## Thatch (Jul 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I enjoy puppy kicking as well as sunglasses



You don't kick food D:


Sunglasses are for pussies.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 6, 2009)

Who needs ordinary sunglasses when you can have fucking HD VISION!

https://www.hdwraparounds.com/ver18/index.asp?refcode=hdwrap18&did=&aid=


----------



## Thatch (Jul 6, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Who needs ordinary sunglasses when you can have fucking HD VISION!
> 
> https://www.hdwraparounds.com/ver18/index.asp?refcode=hdwrap18&did=&aid=



OMFG YOU'LL SEE IN HD NOW!? TECHNOLOGY IS WONDERFUL!


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't stand those glasses with lines going down them, they look ridiculous.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That, and they make me look really cool.



pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2009)

Voted both, just because it's stupid to make a multiple choice poll with only two possible options.


----------



## Torrent (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunglasses can look alright, and I love kicking it with puppies, so there was only one perfect choice for me.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

No sunglasses are fine. There realy common in sunny places like Florida so you get used to them


----------



## Seas (Jul 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Voted both, just because it's stupid to make a multiple choice poll with only two possible options.



option 1: "I like girls" option 2: "I like boys"

Where is your god now? 



Also, the only exception to the OP's asumtion is J.C. Denton .


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> option 1: "I like girls" option 2: "I like boys"
> 
> Where is your god now?
> 
> ...



what about bisexuals?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2009)

Like those people who pop their collars or wear tight pants...
...or, you know, have sex.

GRR! >:{

I don't know, I have Clubmasters (the RB 3016's, not the older RB models) and they look pretty DOUCHE-y, though. I mean, I wear them and think "Jesus Christ, what a douche." So, yeah. Doucherific. It might be the ebony, though, I think if I had the red I'd look like a douche, and with the white I'd look like New Wave ramped of my face on its way to corporate deconstruction.

JC Denton looks like a douche.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear sunglasses all the time, a pair of Oakley Twenty's. Apparently, they are no longer manufactured which makes me terribly sad. I need to replace them.


These were always funny: Oakley's Over the Tops


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 6, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I wear sunglasses all the time, a pair of Oakley Twenty's. Apparently, they are no longer manufactured which makes me terribly sad. I need to replace them.



They're not Oakleys, but Mountain Equipment Co-op as a couple of faux-Oakleys (Foakleys?) in their catalog.  http://www.mec.ca/Search/search.jsp?N=10&Ntt=sunglasses&bmUID=1246935039816


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

I would prefer to buy another pair of Oakley glasses as I am particularly fond of their polarization quality and mirror finish together; however, there is no real style they currently offer that draws me any real interest. Perhaps I will just have the lenses replaced or seek out a shop that still has a Twenty available. I've seen a few but never with the lens I want, and they are becoming increasingly rare.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> option 1: "I like girls" option 2: "I like boys"
> 
> Where is your god now?



In before bitches whining about intersex folk.



Xipoid said:


> I wear sunglasses all the time, a pair of Oakley Twenty's.



Stud.  You should be posting in Thugshots with those things.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Stud.  You should be posting in Thugshots with those things.



They aren't ghetto enough.


----------



## Seas (Jul 7, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what about bisexuals?



It's a multiple choice poll, remember?


----------



## Sandy_Brushtail (Jul 7, 2009)

Do all people look douchey in sunglasses ?

NOT GENE HUNT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 7, 2009)

personally I like sunglasses, I've got several pairs.
aviators, Ozzy glasses (which I cant seem to find) and several of those standard looking one's with different colored lenses.
then my actual glasses (which I only wear when I draw.) - they shade too.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> My glasses have transition lenses, what does that make me?


 
vision impaired


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 9, 2009)

I think so. guilty of owning a pair, though. 
well, the big, fashion-y ones are pretty stupid, otherwise I am okay with sunglasses.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night.


me too in summer time but its 24 hours of daylight here even at midnight


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 9, 2009)

The only problem I have is when people wear those big, old school sunglasses, which seem really stupid, but I personally do love the Polaroid ones.


----------



## Maje (Jul 13, 2009)

People look douchey in giant sunglasses for the same reason that everyone thinks a chick with a tattoo above her ass is a slut.

9 times out of 10, that's the case. It's just become so common place that it's expected. A sort of bigotry, if you will. But a mostly true bigotry.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 13, 2009)

Torrent said:


> People who wear those sunglasses that look like they're made of venetian blinds are ridiculous; I can't believe that stupid look took off.


 
I used to wear a pair of Rayban Wayfarers. Now, I do not. That is because scene kids began wearing glasses like them. Thus, I ceased.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 13, 2009)

Eh... Sunglasses are alright. I have a pair of Aviators when I go out.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 13, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Eh... Sunglasses are alright. I have a pair of Aviators when I go out.


 
I only wear aviators now. I occassionally wear the raybans though... because they are good sunglasses.

Oh, and OP, it was really nice to make such an unbiased poll. I see you got some tips from both Fox news and MSNBC.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Does this guy look a like an idiot?

http://www.brandish.tv/images/2007/03/26/lennonglass.jpg


----------



## Sylvar (Jul 13, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Does this guy look a like an idiot?
> 
> http://www.brandish.tv/images/2007/03/26/lennonglass.jpg



Yes and very high


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Does this guy look a like an idiot?
> 
> http://www.brandish.tv/images/2007/03/26/lennonglass.jpg



He doesn't just _look_ like one.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

I dunno. He looks to me like a guy who tried to change the world, who hoped for peace and love. He looks like a guy who, despite his non-violence and peace campaigning, was murdered on a cold December evening. He looks like one of the best rock'n'rollers in the history of the universe. He looks like John Winston Ono Lennon. 
And that's The WÃ¸rd.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 14, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Does this guy look a like an idiot?
> 
> http://www.brandish.tv/images/2007/03/26/lennonglass.jpg



He got shot by a fanatic. Normal people don't get killed by fanatics.

Plus, he was a drug addict and made The Beatles break up.


----------



## ADF (Jul 14, 2009)

I have reactive lenses so I'm always wearing sunglasses in a way.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> He got shot by a fanatic. Normal people don't get killed by fanatics.
> 
> Plus, he was a drug addict and made The Beatles break up.



"The Beatles left The Beatles. But no one wants to say the party's over.
-Paul McCartney

You try putting yourself in Yoko's shoes. You try watching a loved one get murdered. You try having to look at December the 8th every year with tears in your eyes, because that's when you know the world lost the voice of a generation, a songwriter who, in this day and age, remains relevant. You try that. Then come to me and tell me how it feels. I hope I don't sound rude, but I tend to get rather defensive about him, as he is my musical hero and one of my big inspirations, and one of the reasons why I play guitar. Another thing: He didn't break up the Beatles. They were breaking up LONG before 1970. It wasn't one event, but a whole series. The death of Brian, George's songwriting emergence, Allen Klein, all of those were factors. I know he did drugs. But he meditated. He tried to be a good father to Sean, and was already starting to get close with Julian again. If you don't like him, that's fine. At least, at the very least, respect him.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 14, 2009)

Give peace a chance, bro.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 14, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> "The Beatles left The Beatles. But no one wants to say the party's over.
> -Paul McCartney
> 
> You try putting yourself in Yoko's shoes. You try watching a loved one get murdered. You try having to look at December the 8th every year with tears in your eyes, because that's when you know the world lost the voice of a generation, a songwriter who, in this day and age, remains relevant. You try that. Then come to me and tell me how it feels. I hope I don't sound rude, but I tend to get rather defensive about him, as he is my musical hero and one of my big inspirations, and one of the reasons why I play guitar. Another thing: He didn't break up the Beatles. They were breaking up LONG before 1970. It wasn't one event, but a whole series. The death of Brian, George's songwriting emergence, Allen Klein, all of those were factors. I know he did drugs. But he meditated. He tried to be a good father to Sean, and was already starting to get close with Julian again. If you don't like him, that's fine. At least, at the very least, respect him.



Dude, I don't care.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Fine then. That's your deal.

*backs off*


----------



## Uro (Jul 14, 2009)

I wear sunglasses because they are a great fashion accessory. And also because they act as a status symbol, much like an expensive watch.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 15, 2009)

I wear a pair of shades occationally but only because they're also an MP3 player :3


----------



## Uro (Jul 15, 2009)

ShardtheWolf said:


> I wear a pair of shades occationally but only because they're also an MP3 player :3



So it's one of those ridiculously large pairs of Oakleys?


----------

